
I built a Product, but I don't know how to monetize it - mubaris
https://www.indiehackers.com/@mubaris/i-built-a-product-but-i-dont-know-how-to-monetize-it-35e54ad8dc
======
Rjevski
Some products just aren’t worth paying for.

I _might_ use a webpage that displays me the current year as a progress bar?
Would I pay for it? No.

Your best bet is to just move on and market your new product (with actual
value worth paying for) to the users of this one.

